# Milk Goiter?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay so I am curious, how often do your kids get milk Goiter? 
Usually a week after our kids are born we see them come up, and usually they go away after kidding.
We had a woman buy a doe and her buck kid and he had one, he also has thick rolls on his neck <boer>, and he's 5 weeks old. She seemed concerned about it, and it kind of made me worry that she thought something was wrong with him.
One or two of the other doe kids have them, the other single doe more noticable.

We have two young bucks born in early Oct, and they still have loose skin in the goiter area, it's not hard, just flabby. They haven't really developed rolls much on their necks, but their sire was kind of the same way.

Should I even be concerned at all? Usually the ones who have milk goiter it goes from a somewhat ball form to just loose skin that goes down the neck. These are boer and boer crosses.
I think the woman made me worry to much, and I know she's been around boers.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I have a Nubian/LaMancha doe that has that flabby neck thing going on too. From what I have read it comes from does with rich milk.


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

I have never had a kid NOT get a milk goiter, and it does seem to start around a week old. Until this year, they were all PB Nubians...this year with our first Nubian/Boer X kids, it's the same thing. 
The first kids we had years ago, an experienced goat person freaked me out by informing me that it was bottle jaw & the kids were going to DIE! Lol...glad I know it's just that mom has a lot of good, rich milk. 
It does make you feel bad when someone thinks there's something "wrong" with the kid they're buying though.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

IMO a milk goiter is nothing to worry about and actually is a good thing. Most kids with milk goiters grow bigger, faster and have a better immune system. It may not be too pretty to look at but in most cases it goes away after the doe weans them. I actually have one doeling that has a milk goiter right now. She is the biggest for her age and we joking call her Papy. Even though all of our goats get free choice minerals for some reason her mother seems to produce milk goiter babies each year and when weaned it goes away. (some people think it is because of the properties of the milk but it is not proven). There are ways to treat it but I would not. It is very common in Nubians (nubian mixes) but I am unsure of which other breeds have a history of it. No reason to stress out the baby when you don't need too. Plus if you are into meat goats (if a boer has it) it should be a very welcome addition to helping you increase the weight and health of the goat safely. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much, that's what I figured, but this lady just kind of looked at them like it was a bad thing and she had mentioned she'd never seen it before. Our Oct boys who were weaned in Feb still have the loose flabby skin from it, but they have loose necks anyway. 
Most of our kids have had them, I think one of the twins might possibly have a notiable one, Cupcake Sparkles definitely does, and she is HUGE, we call her monster baby LOL
But also, we've never had the type of worms that cause bottle jaw either ::knock on wood::, the only thing we've ever dealt with is just a type similar to strongyles. 
I told her the doe probably needed to be wormed again because this is the time of year it seems to hit bad - when things really start growing and they have been grazing for a few weeks. We don't plan on worming until next week.

Anyway, this just kind of caught me by surprise because most people that have been around goats, know about milk goiter, or learn about it at some point. I remember when we first saw milk goiter, and people on here had said it was a good thing.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I think it is a good thing and love when my keepers have them. I am sure you probably would get funny looks selling one since people normally just to bad things instead of good basic things. I know in the sheep side, people love to buy sheep with milk goiters because they get to slaughter weight sooner then without them. 

I spent the last few days answering questions on sheep to a couple that are interested in getting into them. I really enjoy it when people ask before they go out and buy! I wished more goat clients would ask about things before jumping to conclusions and if they were not familiar with a breed that normally has them then they truly probably had no clue how beneficial it can be. 

Sorry for your trouble and rest easy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Milk goiter is a really good thing.... :thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I have one doeling this year who has milk goiters. Just noticed them last night in fact! Her sister doesn't have them though. :chin: I wonder why?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks again you all have boosted my confidence even more  I may try to send the woman a link on milk goiters just so she gets info on it for the future. 
I checked our twins and they have lil goiters, not as noticable as the singles - I just got so used to seeing them I just overlook it LOL
Our single doeling we have has a big one, but like I said she's a monster, 2 weeks younger than the twins and she is huge compared to them. She was born Feb 1st and I am guessing she's 40-45lbs. Going to weigh them hopefully Sun or Mon I am so curious!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Dont worry I think it is great if they have a milk goiter it shows the moms are doing their job and feeding the kids enough. Mine start about a week after birth and then got a little past weaning.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

It can be more noticeable in singles or after you remove a twin off of mom. I think mainly because then the one left is getting more of moms good milk. Same thing with if you have one twin with one and one without, some times one is just a little bit more of a piggy then the other. But this is just my opinion since I have not seen a lot of detailed research on this between why one kids does and the other from the same doesn't. 

Just from what I have seen when I wean the bucklings and leave the doeling on mom. When brother is gone the doelings goiter gets a bit bigger, while brother's starts to get smaller. I would love to hear other peoples experience.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok, I have a question. I never seen a milk goiter before..... Most all my kids have a 'pouch of fat' where the jaw and nect come together, is that a milk goiter, I was thinking it was because they were fat but now am wondering.....


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I know a breeder who uses organic iodine in the kid's milk starting at a week of age to prevent milk goiter. He did say to ask a vet about the dose as there are different strengths which require different dosing.

As far as I know it is more of a looks thing, if you want kids with nice trim necks, then try the organic iodine, if you don't mind a kid looking like they get nice rich milk, leave them alone. I don't mind and will have some get it and some not.

The pouch of fat where the jaw meets the neck is milk goiter, as long as it is just flabby, or feels fatty it is ok.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I have heard of people spraying iodine straight on the goiter but in most cases people just leave them alone. You have to becareful not to over dose the spray, so I think it would be the same with adding it to the milk.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Dang it! I thought my kids were so fat they were starting to get new body parts lol. Im sure putting some iodized salt out would work as well, Im going to put that on my list.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Milk goiter ...is only temporary and very normal......when a kid is weaned... it goes away quickly......Doing iodine...isn't necessary.... :wink:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Everyone tells me it goes away after weaning but Victoria still has one and has been weaned for over two months. What gives? Should I give her some iodine?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

When you guys started talking about iodine it made me think of this doe I have, last year her jaw was a little big in that place, but I dont think it was from milk since she had kids at her side, and my mom told me to put out iodized salt, and I did and within a week was gone. I belive all of you that milk goiter is nothing to worrie about, but makes me wonder if they are lacking iodine in their diet, especialy since I have all salt blocks known to man kind out for them except iodine.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

It could be they are lacking iodine, but I think it is more of a fatty lump than anything. If you do decide to put iodine in the milk or just dose them with it, make sure it is the organic iodine, and ask your vet about dosage so you don't over-do it.

I don't use it, I'd rather they just had them then lost them when they are weaned


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

There is iodine deficiency goiter, and then there is milk goiter ... They are not thwe same thing.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohhhhh @ keren, got it!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Sorry I couldnt elaborate on my post earlier, was using my phone and its hard to write long posts with it. 

Three options for the extra swelling/skin under the jaw or on the neck (not counting bottle jaw which of course is a big difference)

- Iodine deficiency can cause a goitre - though in my experience you will see other signs such as kids born dead or weak with little or no hair, you 
will see this before or alongside goitre

- "Milk neck" or milk goitre causes the accumulation of fat under the jaw - thats all it is, just fat, its because the kid is getting plenty of milk, as others have said its a great thing to see, shows mumma is doing a good job. They usually pop up a week or so after birth and usually go away after weaning

- Dewlap - some goats just have more excess loose skin under the jaw and it is called a dewlap. If they are well fed they can store fat in the dewlap, just as they can in the brisket. It can detract from femininity but really its just a cosmetic thing. Individuals who tend to lay down fat in the dewlap are generally easy keeping goats (unless they are just on excessive amounts of grain). 

Hope that helps some


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Sorry I couldnt elaborate on my post earlier, was using my phone and its hard to write long posts with it.
> 
> Three options for the extra swelling/skin under the jaw or on the neck (not counting bottle jaw which of course is a big difference)
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

So has anybody ever had a bottle baby with milk goiter? Cause I swear Pan has one. I wont post here how much milk he gets, its obscene. lets just say that he gets plenty.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Gizmo has one but is starting to go down since im starting a long weaning lol he loves his bottles gonna be hard


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

I hear you on that LOL. Glad to hear I'm not the only one...


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

Zarafia said:


> So has anybody ever had a bottle baby with milk goiter? Cause I swear Pan has one. I wont post here how much milk he gets, its obscene. lets just say that he gets plenty.


I have one! Boer/Nubian triplets, and I've been bottle-feeding one of them since day one. I just noticed that the one I'm feeding has a larger goiter than her sisters, which are on mom all day. She only gets her mom's milk (mom has LOTS!), so I'm guessing it's that I am giving her a little more than she needs? 
Okay Zarafia, fess up! How much milk is Pan getting???? Lol... My Tara is almost 5 weeks & getting (4) 12-oz. bottles/day + being a piggy with grain and all the newly-sprouting fresh green stuff outside. I've been going on the fact that she has never scoured & her belly doesn't appear overly full.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Okay okay, I've dropped Pan down to 20 oz 3x per day for the last couple days. Before that he was getting 24 oz 3x per day. Kind of a lot of milk LOL. Sometimes, if I'm up late he gets 4 feedings a day. What can I say? If hes awake and hungry?


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

20 oz. at one time! Lol... I'm actually just switching her to 16 oz. 3X/day (due to work schedule), but my girl would seriously look like a roly-poly barrel with 20 oz! You are going to have to post pics of that boy's goiter!  It's terrible, I know! They are just sooooo hungry! What's really bad, is when they finish the bottle in record time, and then immediately stuff their face in the grain bucket & eat like they are starving!


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

potentialfarm said:


> 20 oz. at one time! Lol... I'm actually just switching her to 16 oz. 3X/day (due to work schedule), but my girl would seriously look like a roly-poly barrel with 20 oz! You are going to have to post pics of that boy's goiter!  It's terrible, I know! They are just sooooo hungry! What's really bad, is when they finish the bottle in record time, and then immediately stuff their face in the grain bucket & eat like they are starving!


You know, he's stuffing himself with grain right now, the little piggy! He's just SO hungry! It's like he hasn't eaten in HOURS! OMG!
I'll try to get a pic of his embarassing milk goiter later LOL. I'm just so glad to know I'm not the only one out there feeding a bottomless pit! :slapfloor:


----------

